# Jens keeps on!



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

“My ribs are hurting but hey, broken ribs are overrated anyway. Fortunately, I didn’t land on my face this time and I’m still alive."

Said after a high speed crash from a blown front tire today.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The guy is a hero.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Every single time I hear something Jens says it makes me realize just how much of a wuss I am. If God fears any man it's got to be Jens.


----------



## caseyls (Sep 18, 2007)

Did the pavement make it?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

caseyls said:


> Did the pavement make it?


Doubtful. I'm sure there's a big hole there where it tried to get out of his way.

Jens is awesome.


----------



## Bikeauger (Aug 22, 2009)

**** Chuck Norris... Jens is the man!


----------



## caseyls (Sep 18, 2007)

Jens puts the laughter in manslaughter


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

caseyls said:


> Jens puts the laughter in manslaughter


this photo on loaner bike is funny. His seat is too low. Newb.









https://www.bicycling.com/tour-de-france/tour-features/saying-no-sag-wagon


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Woah...is that loan bike a Mavic neutral support one?

And...how about the toe clips?! I'm guessing they do that since riders are using different cleats/pedals? Must be pretty weird to go from clipless to toe clips in the middle of a pro race...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

the mayor said:


> “My ribs are hurting but hey, broken ribs are overrated anyway. Fortunately, I didn’t land on my face this time and I’m still alive."


Wow, I wish I could have 1% of Jens positive energy injected into me :idea: 
'broken ribs are overrated'... dayum!


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow. Wow. ...Wow.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

Love the Terry Pratchett reference: “Oh man, it’s going to take days to kill all these people!” 

Jens Voigt: Erudite Warrior


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I seriously have a man-crush on this guy. In the day and age where baseball players go on the DL for SNEEZING WRONG, and NBA players get carted off the floor in wheelchairs when someone looks at them wrong, Jens Voigt is a man amongst boys. Baddest dude on two wheels. I look forward to stories about him pretty much daily.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Jens is awesome.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope he never retires.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Jbartmc said:


> I hope he never retires.


+1, you beat me to it!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Bikeauger said:


> **** Chuck Norris... Jens is the man!


I was just going to say, Chuck Norris has NOTHING on Jens. This guy is the definition of courage


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*broken rib is way painful.*

a broken rib is way painful. every time you sneeze or laugh, it feels like someone is stabbing you in the side of your gut.


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

Love Jens...


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

Full blown man crush. And the next time I am getting my ass kicked in a group ride I will keep repeating that Pratchett line to myself...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

My all time favorite cyclist is Sean Kelly, and has been for 30 years, but JV is doing his best to displace him........


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It's like his two worst enemies are on each pedal - I'm going to stomp them to death! God, I love this guy!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

You gotta love this guy.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

oily666 said:


> You gotta love this guy.


Jens is a higher being. He doesn't even stop pedaling the bike when being interviewed about breaking his ribs in a crash. I think he puts out 300 watts while he sleeps.

Kind of weirdly ironic that he went down today when Vs. did a big piece about the danger of descending and featured his horrific crash from last year in it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Broken ribs..."overrated"? I understand "hurt/don't hurt", but overrated? Jens is in a different league to be saying that. How can you overrate an injury?!

Too awesome.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

http://iamspecialized.com/road/rider/jens-voigt/1157/#/blog


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

55x11 said:


> this photo on loaner bike is funny. His seat is too low. Newb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeebus, those pedals have toe clips! 

I love Jens!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Bugges he doesnt have an official page where to express these things. 

Jens ROCKS !


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> And...how about the toe clips?! I'm guessing they do that since riders are using different cleats/pedals? Must be pretty weird to go from clipless to toe clips in the middle of a pro race...


Well, they had pedals in the same style that he normally rides, but they spindles were merely steel and not his usual custom spindles fabricated from melted diamonds, so he immediately snapped them off and had to go with toe clips.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

LeDomestique said:


> Bugges he doesnt have an official page where to express these things.
> 
> Jens ROCKS !


Having your own webpage is so metrosexual. 
Jens ROCKS!!! I agree.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Jens is a great movitvator for us mere cycling mortals.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

nayr497 said:


> Woah...is that loan bike a Mavic neutral support one?
> 
> And...how about the toe clips?! I'm guessing they do that since riders are using different cleats/pedals? Must be pretty weird to go from clipless to toe clips in the middle of a pro race...


The bike is only meant to be ridden until a team car can get to you.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

That video on page 1 is awesome. "So I said...ooooh, this is gonna hurt."

And also love the fact that he says this year is better than last year...oh, since he isn't in the hospital! Yeah, as others have written, we all need to work on being as positive as Jens!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*Random Jens Voigt facts:*



Bikeauger said:


> **** Chuck Norris... Jens is the man!


Random Jens Voigt facts:

Jens Voigt no longer has a shadow because he dropped it so often, it crawled into the team car and retired complaining of a stomach ailment.

more here.


----------

